# Building V4L-DVB Device Drivers



## balanga (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone ever built V4L-DVB Device Drivers ?

I'm trying to get my PCTV DVB-S2 adapter working under FreeBSD and it looks as tough I need a device driver but haven't a clue as to where to start. 

It may well be that one already exists somewhere but I can't find it...

Can anyone shed some light on how to make some progress?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 8, 2018)

multimedia/webcamd provides them on FreeBSD.


----------

